# Help with bow case for mathews jewel



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

Anyone own a jewel and what case do you have for it? Its a shorter bow and im getting one for my gf. Was wondering if anyone uses the skb hunter and how it fits. It seems to hold mathews bows well. But too long for a jewel it seems?


----------



## Huntress1975 (Feb 22, 2012)

itr2000 said:


> Anyone own a jewel and what case do you have for it? Its a shorter bow and im getting one for my gf. Was wondering if anyone uses the skb hunter and how it fits. It seems to hold mathews bows well. But too long for a jewel it seems?


I have a Hoyt carbon element G3 but this case should accommodate any bow because it's adjustable. It's sturdy and way cheaper than a skb.


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

Huntress1975 said:


> I have a Hoyt carbon element G3 but this case should accommodate any bow because it's adjustable. It's sturdy and way cheaper than a skb.


Thanks


----------



## Huntress1975 (Feb 22, 2012)

itr2000 said:


> Thanks


Welcome!


----------



## kellystan48 (Jan 8, 2014)

Huntress1975 said:


> I have a Hoyt carbon element G3 but this case should accommodate any bow because it's adjustable. It's sturdy and way cheaper than a skb.


What is the name of this case? I really like the look of it.


----------



## sprinke (Jul 9, 2015)

Looks like the Plano Parallel Limb Bow Case. available lots of places online
http://www.amazon.com/Plano-Molding-Company-Parallel-Limb/dp/B00AU6G64S


----------



## Huntress1975 (Feb 22, 2012)

kellystan48 said:


> What is the name of this case? I really like the look of it.


It's a Plano. What's awesome about this one is that you can leave your quiver on the bow and it shuts with no problem even with arrows on the lid! I put sticky Velcro on the little plastic box because it doesn't stay put in the foam. I keep string wax, extra nocs & field tips in it!


----------



## Huntress1975 (Feb 22, 2012)

my actual set up but I had removed the quiver


----------



## kellystan48 (Jan 8, 2014)

Perfect! I will start shopping! 🏼


----------



## lexixel (Apr 14, 2015)

If your interested in a soft case, i know Mathews has one specific for the jewel.


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

lexixel said:


> If your interested in a soft case, i know Mathews has one specific for the jewel.
> View attachment 3714418
> View attachment 3714418


I dont think they make them anymore. But could be wrong. Ended up getting a skb which the one i got was recommended by skb. It however doesnt fit perfect bc the case is a little narrow. But the case is nice...


----------



## stinger slinger (Feb 2, 2016)

I have a mathews z7 xtreme, about the same size as the jewel and the skb fir lined is
just about made for it.


----------

